# Perfect xmas present for the underground explorers!



## phill.d (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought these door mats were quite good 

http://homegazine.fooyoh.com/homegazine_homegarden_interiordesign/4706829


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha ha, that is a must for PaulPowers!


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## banshee (Nov 23, 2012)

i bet the pikeys would still try to weigh them in


----------



## night crawler (Nov 23, 2012)

Like it, must have one.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 23, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha, that is a must for PaulPowers!




I don't know what you lot think I do all day


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonderful idea.


----------

